# Coopers new release, noobs take the next step!



## Grmblz (21/10/20)

For those that are unaware Coopers have just released a new range of kits. 
Essentially it's a progression of their ROTM (recipe of the month) packs. 
Aimed at Kit and Kilo brewers wanting to progress they're a great introduction into the world of grains, and adjuncts without having to buy all the stuff separately, and ending up with half packs of old hops in the freezer.
Yeast appropriate to the style is supplied, again saving the hassle of buying it separately, and introducing new brewers to the notion that "yeast aint yeast" 
I've done a few of their ROTM and can vouch for the quality of ingredients supplied (the cans of extract haven't been sitting on a shelf for months) and hops appear to be freshly vacuum packed.
Don't be put off by the "Advanced" tag, if you can boil a kettle you can make these, and end up with a very nice beer, not all grain of course but a hell of a lot easier, and quicker.



https://www.diybeer.com/au/brewing-extracts/advanced-recipe-packs.html



btw In no way am I affiliated with Coopers, or any other company for that matter, if it's good I recommend it, and if it's rubbish? Well I get banned from their thread.


----------



## kadmium (21/10/20)

Grmblz said:


> For those that are unaware Coopers have just released a new range of kits.
> Essentially it's a progression of their ROTM (recipe of the month) packs.
> Aimed at Kit and Kilo brewers wanting to progress they're a great introduction into the world of grains, and adjuncts without having to buy all the stuff separately, and ending up with half packs of old hops in the freezer.
> Yeast appropriate to the style is supplied, again saving the hassle of buying it separately, and introducing new brewers to the notion that "yeast aint yeast"
> ...


I am tempted to try one, as I have not done a K+K in so long, to see if all grain really is worth it


----------



## Hangover68 (21/10/20)

they are pricey.


----------



## Grmblz (21/10/20)

kadmium said:


> I am tempted to try one, as I have not done a K+K in so long, to see if all grain really is worth it


As you are not the target market may I humbly suggest you check the "recipe".
Chances are (depending on which one) you've already got some if not all of the "extras" so in my case I tend to buy just the extract cans, club discount (free to join) and round about 11th or 12th of the month free shipping on orders over $80 or $100 varies month to month (they'll e-mail you)
So for their choc stout @ $68.95 my cost would be $29.70, I buy DME in 20kg bags, have SO-4 in the freezer, and can buy a couple hundred gms speciality grains from my LHBS.



Hangover68 said:


> they are pricey.


True, but for people just starting out, or not easily/cheaply able to get the bits and bobs it's a pretty good way to explore different styles, and a great way to progress from K&K.
Factor in postage for yeast/hops/grains, use their free postage offer, and club discount, and all of a sudden it's not such a bad deal, plus you know you are getting fresh extract.


----------



## Stuart99 (22/10/20)

Grmblz said:


> in my case I tend to buy just the extract cans, club discount (free to join) and round about 11th or 12th of the month free shipping on orders over $80 or $100 varies month to month (they'll e-mail you)



I signed up to the Cooper's Club 2 months ago and so far I've only received the ROTM emails. Maybe Cooper's are getting so much online business during lockdown they don't feel the need to offer free shipping.


----------



## Grmblz (22/10/20)

Whenever they release their ROTM it's then free shipping on orders over $80 or $100 depending on the month, try looking at the site, they are not going to spoon feed you.


----------



## Sago (24/10/20)

I reckon it is a great next step for we neophytes.I now do a Stone and Wood style Pacific ale with goodies from Country Brewer home brew shop.My son in law did one and it was a great drop so I followed suit.Cost 43$ and you get the 1.7 kg can,150 g of grain,two packs of galaxy hops and 1 pack of Us Safale 05 yeast.
Easy to do especially as I use a coffee plunger for the grain and I can still put a brew down in less than an hour.
Like the idea of using Aussie ingredients so that recipe covers all bases.Now have 2 extra packets of yeast to find a use for.!!!
The Coopers kits look good but quite pricey ,although I think probably worth the extra shekels for an improved beer.


----------



## Grmblz (24/10/20)

Just had a look at Country brewer, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale Style Recipe and compared prices, $43 from them and $58 from Coopers https://www.diybeer.com/au/the-voyage-pacific-pale-advanced-recipe-pack.html (very similar recipes) so $15 the difference, but Country brewer then charge $18.50 postage. 
So Country brewer are cheaper if you live close to a shop and can pick it up, or if you pay Coopers $15 flat rate postage, but wait till Coopers free postage deal and Coopers come in at $3.50 cheaper.
For someone out of reach of a decent LHBS and needing to freight stuff I reckon they're a pretty good deal (if you work the system)


----------



## Sago (25/10/20)

Grmblz said:


> Just had a look at Country brewer, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale Style Recipe and compared prices, $43 from them and $58 from Coopers https://www.diybeer.com/au/the-voyage-pacific-pale-advanced-recipe-pack.html (very similar recipes) so $15 the difference, but Country brewer then charge $18.50 postage.
> So Country brewer are cheaper if you live close to a shop and can pick it up, or if you pay Coopers $15 flat rate postage, but wait till Coopers free postage deal and Coopers come in at $3.50 cheaper.
> For someone out of reach of a decent LHBS and needing to freight stuff I reckon they're a pretty good deal (if you work the system)



Very fortunate to have a LBHS about 10 minures away.I try to go on the weekend as a pneumatic lady called Dee is on.She is a good brewer and gives sound advise with a sense of humour thrown in.


----------

